# meca 2x event oct. 30th columbus oh



## thegreatestpenn (Feb 16, 2011)

what: meca 2x event
when: October 30th 2011 noon-7pm
Where: The Shoppes at Alum Creek 1030 Alum creek dr. columbus OH 43209
who: YOU!

Before you take apart your world finals setup, come get some early points for the 2012 season! 

$5 off registration fee for non-members that bring Candy for kids

costume contest for kids


----------



## thegreatestpenn (Feb 16, 2011)

http://www.mecacaraudio.com/flyers/10-30-11OH.pdf


----------



## thegreatestpenn (Feb 16, 2011)

one of the first events of the 2012 season, get those points before you tear your stuff apart


----------



## thegreatestpenn (Feb 16, 2011)

new season is HERE! 2 weeks away from this event

http://www.mecacaraudio.com/flyers/10-30-11OH.pdf


----------



## thegreatestpenn (Feb 16, 2011)

about a week away


----------



## thegreatestpenn (Feb 16, 2011)

1 week away!!! weather looks to be decent


----------



## thegreatestpenn (Feb 16, 2011)

almost here


----------



## thegreatestpenn (Feb 16, 2011)

this event is TOMORROW


----------

